# 4-16-12



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Went down to the big river monday. Caught my first Flat of the year
19.3 lbs


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

If you dont mind me asking were you tight lining?


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tightlining with circle hooks


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice job Joe...you got me beat on the flat! I havent caught a cat yet!!!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice job man, haven't got a flat yet this year myself. 


How do you go about getting them rod holders secure enough to tight line circles?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

JimmyMac said:


> Nice job man, haven't got a flat yet this year myself.
> 
> 
> How do you go about getting them rod holders secure enough to tight line circles?


I can't speak for Joey, but we take 1/2" pvc pipe approximately 14" long, 2 foot of thread all (metal rod with threads) with and grind one end to a point, and then attach the thread all to the pvc with 2 hose clamps.....one at the bottom and one at the top. 










Here's the best picture I have of the thread all and rod holder in the top left of this pic, never thought to take a picture of the rod holder itself though. Never had a reason until now. The little flattie happens to be my latest flathead in the year ever, October 28.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

JimmyMac said:


> Nice job man, haven't got a flat yet this year myself.
> 
> 
> How do you go about getting them rod holders secure enough to tight line circles?


I take a 4 ft piece of pvc. Cut it in two at a sharp angle and voila. 2 rodholders. Then I pound them into the ground with a rubber mallet about a foot. Just dont lock your drag down when in the rod holder. When the rod loads all the way it should start taking drag. Im pretty confident with em. Ive caught 40-50 lbers fishing this way


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Good deal, I'll have to make some. I've got a bunch of pvc tubes that my rods from TWC shipped in, gonna give it a go.


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice shovelhead joey6500!


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 31, 2012)

joey6500, I was wondering what kinda rod did you use that circle hook on to catch that shovelhead?


----------

